# 2 Mexico Couse Whitetail



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I thought i'd share these pictures, because you don't get to see posts of these kind of Deer too often on this forum. They are Couse Whitetail. Native to Arizona, New Mexico, and Mexico i believe. I am SUPER jealous of my younger brother, and Dad,... I don't know the full story yet. They are still in Mexico. My little brother has chose to serve a mission, so my dad took him down on his annual Mexico trip as a farewell trip. They both shot awesome! bucks and 2 of my dad's buddy's still have empty tags thats all I know. FREAKIN lucky kid!! I guess I need to start saving my money for Mexico!!!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

What whats a mission


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

outdoorser said:


> What whats a mission


LDS mission.....Bro


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Those are damnnn nice coues bucks! They are an absolute blast to hunt. May take over my mule deer passion before too long. Congrats to both of them!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Muley73 said:


> Those are damnnn nice coues bucks! They are an absolute blast to hunt. May take over my mule deer passion before too long. Congrats to both of them!


WAY fun to hunt! I hunted them once when I lived in AZ for a few years, but the one I shot was not as big as these!!


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

I shot a nice coues in NM last year and I'm absolutely hooked. Now just need to draw again or head to Mexico!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

goosefreak said:


> LDS mission.....Bro


Haha yeah I know, sorry, I was joking.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Monster Coues.....tell your bro congrats and good luck on his mission.-----SS


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great bucks! One day I plan to hunt those ghosts!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

goosefreak said:


> I guess I need to start saving my money for Mexico!!!


Let me know when your going Nate. I'd totally be down planning a trip down there! 8)


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

I spent a couple of months in Sierra Vista, AZ serveral years ago and I used to hike up Huachuca Canyon every chance I got and I saw some nice ones in that area. Small but kind of neat to see.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Coues deer??? Here you go

http://www.coueswhitetaildeer.com/CouesVideo/CouesVideo.htm


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

not the way everyone else pronounce's the word "Coues Deer", but it works. its more like (coo-se) deer. at least thats how we say it down in Arizona. I miss living down there!! Whitetail hunting was FUN!


----------

